# Lumps and Bumps on molly



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

1. Size of tank? *20gallon Hex*

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? *0ppm*
b. Nitrite? *0ppm*
c. Nitrate? *20ppm*
d. pH, KH and GH? *pH is 8.2, I don't bother to test other two.* 
e. Test kit? *API Master Kit*

3. Temperature? 80F

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? *BW: SG 1.016*

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? *Since November 2015*

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? *5 total fish. x4 ballon mollies, all aprx 1". And one Green spotted puffer, aprx 4". *

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? *Yes, but all of these fish have been in my system for at least a month.*

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? *fake plants.*
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? *Gravel (less than 1/2")*
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? *cave and a log thing.*

9. a. Filtration? *Aqueon Quiet Flow 20*
b. Heater? *Aqueon 50W*

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? *12 hours a day, simple LED strip.*
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? *None*

11. a. Water change schedule? *Weekly, every Wednesday. *
b. Volume of water changed? *50%*
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? *Tap *
d. Water conditioner used? *SeaChem Prime*
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? *Weekly*

12. Foods? *OmegaOne Tropical Community Pellets (one pinch in morning, about 20 granules). ZooMed River Shrimp (two shrimp for puffer every morning), Malaysian trumpet snails (sometimes offered 2 snails instead of shrimp if I have some handy)*
How often are they fed? *Once daily.*

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? *One of my balloon molly girls has some raised scales and lumpy bumps. They seem to be getting worse slowly. Her behaviour and eating habits are unchanged. She is my most personable fish.*
b. Appearance of poop? *Could be better, usually a string, but never super long.* 
c. Appearance of gills? *Normal*

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? *No*
b. What meds were used? *No*

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.


----------

